# No Ocean Trips This Weekend!



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

COASTAL WATERS FROM SANDY HOOK NJ TO FENWICK ISLAND DE

OUT 20 NM- 845 PM EDT FRI SEP 5 2003

...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY FOR ROUGH SEAS... 

.OVERNIGHT...N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT WITH A SE SWELL. .SAT...NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 6 TO 9 FT WITH A SE SWELL. .SAT NIGHT...NW WINDS 10 KT. SEAS 6 TO 9 FT WITH A SE SWELL. .SUN...NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 4 TO 7 FT WITH AN E SWELL. .SUN NIGHT...NE WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT WITH AN E SWELL. .MON...NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT. .MON NIGHT...NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT. .TUE...NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT. .WED...E WINDS 15 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That'll get the tummy turnin'.:barf: 

Catman.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

:barf: yea you bet it will......... glad i'm not out in it :barf:


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Yeah, I'm playing it safe and taking my 10 year old nephew to the bass pond tomorrow. No chance of waves there....

We'll soak some minnows until the sun is off the water, then toss a few topwater plugs around. Should be good for a couple dozen largemouths (they all get released!)

Hopefully the waves will calm by next weekend....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sure am glad I had my son this weekend and not out there on the seas:barf:


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*SEA CONDITIONS*

oh come on guys suck it up its not that rough out here


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

B/S Id wait for a better wknd too to spend a dollar nct to enjoy yurself dont make no sence to me either conditions aint always gun b perfect but ya aint gota b scared either


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

COASTAL WATERS FROM LITTLE EGG INLET NJ TO FENWICK ISLAND DE OUT 20 NM

- 845 PM EDT FRI SEP 12 2003

...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY... .OVERNIGHT...E WINDS 30 KT. SEAS 9 TO 14 FT. PERIODS OF RAIN WITH VSBY OFTEN 2 NM OR LESS. .SAT...SE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 7 TO 11 FT SUBSIDING IN THE AFTERNOON. RAIN TAPERING OFF TO SHOWERS WITH VSBY OCCASIONALLY 2 NM OR LESS. .SAT NIGHT...SE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 8 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS. .SUN...SE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 6 FT SCATTERED SHOWERS WITH A CHANCE OF AFTERNOON TSTMS. .SUN NIGHT...SE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS. .MON...S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 6 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS. .TUE...SE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS. .WED...E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 8 FT.

And this is just the remnants of Henry passing by... I still might make the run down to the T-Jetty Sunday!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Can you say Repeat next weekend and probably worse!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Yeah, I passed on going to AC today .... It was raining pretty damn hard this morning, and they were calling for T-showers in the PM. Its only an hour ride, but that's still pretty far to go just to sit in the car and look at the water!


----------

